

Only hire contractors who have open source contributions - Choppen5
http://blog.mightbuy.it/2012/08/31/why-i-only-hire-contractors-who-have-open-source-contributions/

======
toomuchcoffee
_I found an incredible programmer there for $11 an hour to complete and
maintain the Windows MMS Snapin, and it’s been my little secret ever since._

Yeah - don't mess with those $12, $14 an hour shysters. That's the ticket!

~~~
Choppen5
Well, this was in 2005 to be fair.. and that was the rate for VB6 on Windows.
In Moldova, a place I've never heard of. I didn't pick the price, just paid
it. Not the going price anymore I'm sure.

